# Paula and Lorin meet Bonnie and Clyde



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula was gifted a trip to the zoo and a private session with their sloths Bonnie and Clyde. 

Clyde:




















Paula and her special friend:








Paula and Bonnie:








Just hanging around:








It looks like you and Lorin had a ball. I am so happy for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What GREAT photos! I am so happy you got to do this, Paula & Lorin! You must be OTM!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love this!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a fun day!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

And a very jealous sloth:









And yes, they are so sweet together in person.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't even tell you how special it was to spend time with Bonnie and Clyde. 
The room was very small maybe 8 by10 and very warm, Bonnie wasn't very social, she spent her time in the corner watching and waiting for apple slices. She has the cutest little face:wub:
Clyde on the other hand is very social, as soon as we entered the room he started making his way over to us. We were told we had 20 minutes with them but we were able to spend more time :chili:
I was amazed at how long Clyde was when he was moving on the ropes.
He wasn't as slow as I had thought, he's a sneaky little guy:w00t: we were told to be a arms length away but from time to time I found myself much closer, not by my choice at times.
I fed Clyde cucumber and apples
They eat 3 times a day, 2 ounces each time, Bonnie and Clyde are 4, they can live for 30 years.
Bonnie and Clyde are two toed sloths, I was amazed at how soft their fur is.
It reminded me of a dog.
We could pet Clyde on his back, one time I caught myself almost petting his head, it just seemed natural to do so.
Do you know sloths swim, I had no idea
They have sharp teeth, part of Clyde's teeth looked bronze , that's how close I found myself when I was petting Bonnie, I turned around to that precious little face looking at me.:wub:
I thought they would hang upside down but at times Clyde was right side up.
When he stretched his arms out I could see the pads on his hands, Bonnie and Clyde both had long thick claws, they would reach out to touch you, but we were told it wasn't safe.

Seriously one of the most wonderful times I have ever experienced 
It's no wonder I love them so

I have won Lorin and Charity over, they now have such a apprieation for sloths. 
We took many more pictures and videos that we can look back and remember. 

Hope you enjoyed the pictures 
THANK YOU WALTER :wub:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

What a very special day! This memory will last forever. I am so glad you were able to check it off your bucket list. I never knew sloths had soft hair it looks so coarse. All the pictures are wonderful...but my favorite is the one of you and Lorin kissing with the sloth observing in the background. :wub:
Thank you for sharing this special day with us! :ThankYou::heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds like a wonderful day. I am so glad you had such a good time.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

That is SO Cool! Lucky you!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, what fun! I love all the pictures. It's wonderful to see you so happy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

ah, that is the coolest thing. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a great day!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> What a fun day!


Maggie I ordered the t shirt on Amazon, got it yesterday can't wait to wear it



Abella's Mommy said:


> What a very special day! This memory will last forever. I am so glad you were able to check it off your bucket list. I never knew sloths had soft hair it looks so coarse. All the pictures are wonderful...but my favorite is the one of you and Lorin kissing with the sloth observing in the background. :wub:
> Thank you for sharing this special day with us! :ThankYou::heart:


Paulaann it was such a treat to actually touch and feed the sloths 
Our daughter Charity thought it would be awesome to get a picture of hubby and me kissing :HistericalSmiley:, once the picture was taken I laughed at how little Bonnie was watching us:HistericalSmiley: 



revakb2 said:


> It sounds like a wonderful day. I am so glad you had such a good time.


Reva the whole day was just perfect, something we will always remember 



fach said:


> That is SO Cool! Lucky you!!!


Yes so Blessed to actually experience touching and feeding the sloths, they were on loan and will be leaving this month 



sherry said:


> Paula, what fun! I love all the pictures. It's wonderful to see you so happy.


Sherry after losing my Matilda I thought I would never experience happy times, it always amazes me how much God loves me and blesses me



angel's mom said:


> ah, that is the coolest thing. Thank you for sharing your experience.


I think not to many people can say they fed and pet sloths, most probably wouldn't want to :HistericalSmiley:



Tanner's Mom said:


> What a great day!


Perfect day for sure


----------



## Southern Girl (Jan 14, 2020)

What a special day. I was thinking like Paulann that their fur was course. Did they have a funky smell to them? Just curious about that. Our creator certainly has a humorous imagination. The animal world is so filled with old looking creatures. He certainly had mankind in mind when he created these strange looking and entertaining animals.


----------

